# Pizza delivery boy gets $10 tip for $1,500 order



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2013)

> A delivery boy in the US delivered a total of 85 large pizzas to one address costing $1,500 (£1,000) but received just $10 for his efforts, a tip of just 0.69 per cent.




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/9913843/Pizza-delivery-boy-gets-10-tip-for-1500-order.html

Meh. He should consider himself lucky. I think the tip was a little low, but definitely in the ballpark.

What say you?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think he needs $100 tip, but it takes a lot of time to load/unload that many pizzas...they usually get 2-3 bucks at every stop on average and he missed out on a bunch of deliveries making one huge stop.


----------



## ventilator (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say it is a little low considering that was prob the only delivery the driver could make without having to go back to the store to get other orders (so less money per trip out/gas spent) and depending on how far the drive was prob took 45-60min by the time they carried all those pizzas in. Certainly doesn't warrant anything like the 10% the article mentions but I don't think $20 would have been out of the question considering someone just dropped 1500 on pizza.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2013)

He is a delivery boy, not a waiter. The % deal doesn't apply. That big of an order probably came with a delivery fee attached, so the $10 is fair. Looks like someone justs wants media attention.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

The signature says "phone". when th order was called in they probably asked the customer if he wanted to include a tip to which he replied "add $10". 1) any pizza shop should be grateful for selling 85 pizzas at an average of $17.10/each (can you say profit??) 2) Any gratuity to people that delivered them could have been in cash. We don't know. 3) "tipping" is out of control. When 85 pizzas are ordered on a single order they should be delivered for free (see no. 1).

Cap'n: you need to add "no tip is necessary" to the poll

to all:

Q.) When you order take-out from a typically eat-in restaurant and pick it up yourself do you add a "tip"?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2013)

I never tip for takeout.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 7, 2013)

I absolutely hate tipping.

MA, I thought about it, but fgured too high covered that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2013)

this is one subject that europe has it right. You do not tip in restaurants unless you were completely amazed by the service and even then the wait staff didn't want it because it meant more paperwork for them.

Pay the waitstaff so tiping isn't needed. yes the prices will go up but tips adds to the bill anyways


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > the signature says "phone". when th order was called in they probably asked the customer if he wanted to include a tip to which he replied "add $10". 1) any pizza shop should be grateful for selling 85 pizzas at an average of $17.10/each (can you say profit??) 2) Any gratuity to people that delivered them could have been in cash. We don't know. 3) "tipping" is out of control. When 85 pizzas are ordered on a single order they should be delivered for free (see no. 1).Cap'n: you need to add "no tip is necessary" to the poll
> ...


When I order carry out I don't, but if I have it delivered i do, not a percentage, but a couple of bucks or so...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Whoever ordered 85 pizzas and paid full price for all of them is either dumb as f%ck or works for the government, cause either way they way over paid.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

You people are cheapskates!!!!!

Speaking from experience, as a minimum, a $20 bill would have been nice since it took two trips and since 85 delivered pizzas would have brought in north of $100 in normal circumstances. I think the patron of the pizza place would still be getting a good deal for the delivery at $20. (I think the delivery guy got screwed because the pizza patrons had to pay full price, which is ridiculous, and were likely unhappy from the start)

I expected a different response from people that earn a decent living and might know what standard delivery charges are for components of the things that get designed by us.

I'm sure those of you that don't tip, never look the delivery guy in the eye... At least those that would stiff me never did! (they also made sure that they closed the door quickly after I said "Thank You")


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2013)

I only said I don't tip for take out, in which case no special "service" (waitress or delivery) was provided worthy of tipping.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is probably another case of all the details weren't given. The credit slip just the final cost...the delivery boy probably had no clue what the exact details were for the order other than the number of pizzas and the address.

Delivery is a service the restaurant provides. If they want to make sure their drivers get paid then they need to add a delivery charge to be paid to the driver or live with what people give. The local Jimmy johns by my sisters work charges like 50cents to a dollar per item delievered that goes directly to the delivery person.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Dex, I do tip for delivery, just not carry out...I don't tip for a place where I stand in a line to order my food even though I may sit in the dining room and eat afterwards, the tip is for service, not for making my food, if I have to stand I'm serving myself!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the driver should have gotten like $40 or 50 bucks, maybe more/less depending on how he delivered the food, if he was timely, ect Just like any other delivery/server


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2013)

85 pizzas...all but the last bunch out of the oven would be COLD by the time they got delivered.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a lot low. It would have shown more class to have given the driver at least $50.

I tip for service that's done well on the places I frequent becuase of the symbiosis it creates. My wife noticed my divide by five style and commented on it when we first started dating. She worked as a waitress for some high end restaurant in Atlanta where the tips were the only paycheck. If the service is poor then divide by 6, if it's great divide by five. Everyone has bad days, but I still like to kill them with kindness. Plus, most of the places I frequent know me and the service shows. The times I don't tip for food are anything with a drive thru or counter, but carryout... I still tip them becuase most of the establisments divide the tips between everyone, cooks, servers.. etc.. _Just the tip_


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for coming off as preachy. Apparently I was grumpy at work today and since I was the "delivery boy" at one time, it struck a nerve. I would get $0.50/ delivery from the pizza place (no matter the distance) when gas was just below $2.00/gal. This sounds good coupled with tips, but the tires, maintenance, and racked up mile on an old beater car made the tips very important. (area that I served was large and If I had the wheels on fire I could get 4-6 deliveries per hour)

Long story short, I tip based on the quality of service, and I'm pretty easy to make happy. Therefore, I air on what I think is the high side (15%-20%) since getting a good tip used to make my day...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Lumber Jim said:


> I expected a different response from people that earn a decent living and might know what standard delivery charges are for components of the things that get designed by us.




You tip the truck driver who delivers components to you?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2013)

I think $10 is a little low for hauling 85 pizzas. My logic is that he's spending extra time loading/unloading this single trip vs. a normal delivery. I can't see tipping any more than $20 for it though.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I expected a different response from people that earn a decent living and might know what standard delivery charges are for components of the things that get designed by us.
> ...


No, I was drawing a weak comparison between having components delivered (expensive and a standard charge) and tipping the pizza delivery boy (cheap and not standard)...


----------



## ventilator (Mar 8, 2013)

to all:
Q.) When you order take-out from a typically eat-in restaurant and pick it up yourself do you add a "tip"?

If I have to walk inside and get the food I don't tip, if it is a car side carry out where they come out and take the payment and put the food in the car for me I will add usually $2 to be nice. All the resturants I worked in the take out person got paid a regualr wage ~8/hr so they didn't depend on tips but if they bring it out to me and are nice I will add a little.



Judowolf PE said:


> I agree with Dex, I do tip for delivery, just not carry out...I don't tip for a place where I stand in a line to order my food even though I may sit in the dining room and eat afterwards, the tip is for service, not for making my food, if I have to stand I'm serving myself!


I agree with that too. Local pizza place I eat at you walk in order at the counter and they will bring it to your table but everything including clean up is self serve. They have a tip jar on the counter so on the rare days I pay with cash I'll throw the handfull of change I get back in it but that is not very often.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Lumber Jim said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lumber Jim said:
> ...




Oh, I was being snarky.

But it does cheese me off that everyone adds a $2 delivery charge to the order and the delivery guy still expects a tip.

We cut waaay back on ordering pizza.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2013)

We've cut way back on ordering pizza here too. It has a lot more to do with the bathroom scale than the delivery charge though.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 8, 2013)

If there's a delivery charge, that comes off the tip since I think the total amount they get should be based on quality of service.


----------



## goodal (Mar 8, 2013)

I get alot of crap for my view on this but I HATE tipping too. Its not the money. I felt like this when I made 8$ an hour and I make mutiples of that now. Its their job to serve me. Why should I be expected to pay them more to do the job they voluntarily signed up for?

That said, I tip $1 for a sit down lunch (not fast food). If I have to go get my food or drink (Pizza Hut) I dont tip. For a nice dinner I tip 10% rounded up to the nearest dollar. The article I read on Yahoo even contradicted itself. It said something like, "everyone tips 20-30% nowadays." then said he sould have gotten $85 or so. They must have gotten one of those online degrees because that is nowhere near the 20% that "everyone" tips. up until a few years ago a tip was 10%. Why did it go to 20 or 30% now? The price of the food is going up and so is their tip if I tipped 10% then and now.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 8, 2013)

For a nice sit down meal I tip ranges from 10-25%, depending on service. If service is just ok, I tip 15% and round up to the nearest dollar amount. if service is really good and they hustle it goes up from there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

For sit down means, I'm pretty much the same. I will start at 15% and adjust based on service.

Badal would go nuts at a cash poker game in Vegas. At a $1-$3 table in Caesars, the winner of each hand would tip $1 to the dealer which equates to about $20/hour...


----------



## goodal (Mar 8, 2013)

That's why I don't gamble.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

And that's the cheap poker tables. The dealers can make up to 10x that at the really high limits...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2013)

what do you mean you have to tip the dealer at poker??!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

You don't have to, it's just courtesy (any many consider it good luck).


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 8, 2013)

It;s my understand and it seems customary in the Boston area that restaurant tips have moved from the base of 15% to ~ 18%. My norm is 20% and I rarely go above that. To me 30% is just "showing off" and is completely unwarranted.

when I gamble I usually play roulette or 3-card poker. I'll only tip the dealer on a considerable win. If I get $100, I'll throw the dealer a couple of bucks. No percentage and I don't gamble that much.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you guys tip for coffee?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

No, but then again I typically don't drink it.


----------



## cdcengineer (Mar 8, 2013)

It cracks me up that they have tip jars at every take-out counter now-a-days. People go in and pay $5 for a starbucks coffee and the girl at the counter expects a buck on top of that.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

Personally, I think tipping as mandatory is bullshit. But, I think its bullshit on the basis that the restaurant owners aren't required to pay the equivalent of minimum wage. Get rid of the "service industry" minimum wage for those receiving tips, which is I think barely over $2/hr, pay them the standard minimum wage, and then only tip if they do a great job. Gets rid of the attitude associated with some shitty waiters/waitresses, and keeps the employees who get the bad shifts from getting screwed over.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 9, 2013)

Supe said:


> Personally, I think tipping as mandatory is bullshit. But, I think its bullshit on the basis that the restaurant owners aren't required to pay the equivalent of minimum wage. Get rid of the "service industry" minimum wage for those receiving tips, which is I think barely over $2/hr, pay them the standard minimum wage, and then only tip if they do a great job. Gets rid of the attitude associated with some shitty waiters/waitresses, and keeps the employees who get the bad shifts from getting screwed over.


QFT


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2013)

Supe said:


> Personally, I think tipping as mandatory is bullshit. But, I think its bullshit on the basis that the restaurant owners aren't required to pay the equivalent of minimum wage. Get rid of the "service industry" minimum wage for those receiving tips, which is I think barely over $2/hr, pay them the standard minimum wage, and then only tip if they do a great job. Gets rid of the attitude associated with some shitty waiters/waitresses, and keeps the employees who get the bad shifts from getting screwed over.




QFT

Supe +1000


----------



## pbrme (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, they'll try anything these days:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tip-jars-high-tech-u-051414308.html

You can now tip your NY coffee house using your plastic.


----------



## willsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I tip $1 when I hit a number on the Roulette table

I also tip during craps for a hot shooter, more of a karma/luck thing I suppose.

We don't do delivery on food (it's easier/faster to go get it ourselves) but I guess I would tip $1/$2.

I generally tip around 15-20% for sit down meals. Varies depending on the service.


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 13, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I don't think he needs $100 tip, but it takes a lot of time to load/unload that many pizzas...they usually get 2-3 bucks at every stop on average and he missed out on a bunch of deliveries making one huge stop.




I used to average about $100 tip when delivering to sorieties, and that was 20 years ago.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 13, 2013)

Slugger926 said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he needs $100 tip, but it takes a lot of time to load/unload that many pizzas...they usually get 2-3 bucks at every stop on average and he missed out on a bunch of deliveries making one huge stop.
> ...






Let me guess, there was a hole in the box wasn't there?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > Judowolf PE said:
> ...




"Hey, lady? You ordered a pepperoni pizza? Well here's the pizza. And here's the pepperoni &lt;zip&gt;."


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > Judowolf PE said:
> ...


Can't help but think of SNL "D!ck in a box" skit here


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 14, 2013)

^You're thinking of the wrong type of skit...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 14, 2013)

No, I'm pretty sure it would be the same as the Justin Timberlake version...I'm more of a classic or late 90's SNL fan, the current members are ok at best in my opinion, except when JT is on and they kick it up about 20 pegs and it reminds me of the old days!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Slugger926 said:
> ...


Looks like my grandmother eating ice cream.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


What's this? A dog..friendly little pup, isn't he?


----------

